# Cant remember name of this dish



## Redraven (Aug 16, 2009)

About 10 years ago i was in Portsmith N.H. While i was there i had a dish i would like to find the name of and recipe. It was an "eggy" dish with apples. Everytime i ordered it the server said it would take about 20 min for the cook to steam it.
So here is what i remember about it and if anyone could help...I would GREATLY appriciate it!
Eggy type soufle' dish with apples served with powder sugar sprinkled on top and maple syrup. Takes about 20 min to steam in frying pan. That's all i remember
Can anyone Help?


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 16, 2009)

German pancake, an "eggy" pancake that puffs up.
puffy german pancake - Google Search


----------



## Laury (Aug 16, 2009)

Also known as a Dutch Baby.  They're delicious and easy to make.


----------



## Redraven (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! thank you so much wyogal and laury. I have been searching for 10 years for this recipe!( and the name..hehe) Guess what my sweeties will be getting for breakfast next sunday??


----------



## Arky (Aug 16, 2009)

Wyogal and Laury, Thank you! My grandmother fixed this dish one holiday (Thanksgiving or Christmas, I don't remember specifically) a very long time ago, and the family laughed when they learned the name, "Apple Dutch Baby", BUT it as I recall, it was REALLY good! Being so far in the past, I had forgotten completely about it until I read the "Dutch Baby" part that Laury mentioned. So, for the recipe that I found, here is a link to consider as well:

Apple Dutch Baby Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## Laury (Aug 16, 2009)

If you like Dutch babies, there are a couple other "eggy" dishes I have recently re-discovered that you might want to try for meals other than breakfast.  One is *Yorkshire pudding*.  It's usually made with beef roast and it's drippings, but can be made with other meats or with just butter or oil as the fat.  It's absolutely delicious and such a nice change from the usual starches.  Just google it and you'll find tons of recipes.
The other is *popovers*, an eggy kind of dinner roll that's so pretty and good.  Again, just google for recipes.
Happy eating!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you mean this?

*German Pancake* 

makes 4 servings

1/4 pound unsalted butter
6 extra large eggs
1 cup milk
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup granulated cane sugar
a pinch of cinnamon
4 ounces chopped semisweet chocolate or chocolate chips
3 ounces coarsely chopped walnuts (optional)

1.	Preheat oven to 500 degrees F. Melt the butter in a 12-inch iron skillet, in the oven. 

2.	Mix the eggs, milk, flour, sugar and cinnamon in your Cuisinart fitted with the metal blade, or blender. Pour into the hot butter in the skillet and add chocolate chops and/or nuts.

3.	Bake for 15 minutes. Serve at once.

_Teacher’s Tip:_	If you would like to substitute fresh fruit for the chocolate, slice it and cook in the butter in the oven for 7 minutes before adding the egg mixture. Fruits that work especially well includes apples, peaches, nectarines, blueberries and plums.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 16, 2009)

had German crepes at i- hop last sunday. copied the recipe done in the 9 by 13 pan in oven. gonna try to cut in half. as i am only one to feed


----------

